# Drinking and DPD



## drewr007 (Sep 21, 2017)

Weed has been covered extensively on these forums but what about drinking? For me it makes it better in the moment and much worse the next day. I've stopped drinking almost altogether due to this and just getting older. Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

For me... just me. First year/2 drinking was stupid. really stupid. Made my anxiety go into over drive, both that night and the next was hell, it was like shooting myself in the foot. So i guess if this is you, you know.

Right now, 3rd year, i don't get anxiety drinking..... I have a big Gin in my hand and tomorrow will be exactly the same as if i didn't drink. SO my advice is listen to your body, no one really needs to tell you if drink is making it worse, you know


----------



## mstan (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm trying to figure this out too. When I drink, I feel like it helps my symptoms. However, the next day is terrible. It's like an endless hangover even if I didn't drink that much. It just sucks because alcohol really does take the edge off of depersonalization in the moment, and allows my social anxiety to go away.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Alcohol fixes anxiety short term (whilst your drunk) Bit its long term after affects can be devastating when it comes to mental health...

I used to drink quite heavily and yes it took the edge off my DP and anxiety whilst I was drinking...The next few days though would become hell....It becomes a vicious circle of drinking for relief and then suffering as a result the next day....Of course what is the enevitable out come...You start drinking more to relieve the anxiety...

Thats when you enter alcoholism territory....

Unfortunately people are seriously misinformed as to what an alcoholic is....They believe that once they arent a bum on the street drinking from a brown paper bag that they arent alcoholic.....The truth is there are many different forms of alcoholism....Its basically down to the way it affects the lives of both yourself and more so those around you...

In my own case the best thing I ever did for my anxiey and DP (Long term) was to quit drinking completely....

People seem to forget that alcohol is a very strong depressant.....For some whilst they are drunk and for others when they come down from the alcohol high....

In my opinion its best avoided for better long term mental health....

Alcohol is one of those drugs where tolerance develops over time and as a result has a strong potential for addiction...The fact its socially acceptable is basically the reason people dont seem so threatened by it....Trust me it has the potential to be very dangerous and ruin lives..

Tread very very carefully with alcohol....I would put it in the same category as a Benzo as regards addiction potential....


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I agree. Drinking to take the edge off starts of every few weeks, or maybe once a month... before you know it, weekly, then you find time for a mid week drink, in between living with worse depression before you know it you are chasing your tail... wise words spoken above...problem with good advice is it can be hard to take.

I've noticed when I have an Antidepressant (that's working, tried a few that didn't) drinking goes way down to the point i'm not living for the weekend and certainly not drinking at home. (Currently can't get any AD's but that's another story) If you find you are craving weed or alcohol the problem could be the underlying depression, just a thought for yourself to consider, maybe a medication change and/or recognition to the subject before you go down a path many have gone down. I am not passing any judgment either way, more reflecting on my own experience of late.


----------



## James2368 (Oct 19, 2017)

I see it from two sides:

1) Alkohol is a drug and can become very much addictive in case it is used to treat anxiety, depression, social anxiety, DP
2) We (DP sufferers) seem to see everything very critical and the slightest symptom, thought and physical experience is given too much attention and blown out of proportion. This is understandable as DP is a horrible thing and the worst ........ nightmare. But I think having a beer once in a while in an enjoyfulment should not be rated as something negativ.


----------



## PauG (Oct 5, 2016)

I once had a panic attack while drunk. The alcohol, at least for me, intensifies the feelings of derealization. At first, sure, it does take the edge off, but out of nowhere anxiety hits me.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

Short term solution to a long term problem.

DO NOT go down the dark road to self medication for mental illness. It'll be one you wish you never went down.


----------



## Sneakersjmuth (8 mo ago)

I have a negative attitude toward alcohol because I used to be an alcoholic, and I could not get rid of it for a long time. I was lucky that my friend advised me to read an article about staying sober, and some facts influenced me so much that I stopped drinking the next day. And for about 6 months now, I can't even look at alcohol, but my attitude about weed is completely the opposite. I believe that there is no dependence on weed, and it does not affect your health so badly therefore smoking a joint once a week will only improve your CNS condition


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Sneakersjmuth said:


> I have a negative attitude toward alcohol because I used to be an alcoholic, and I could not get rid of it for a long time. I was lucky that my friend advised me to read an article about staying sober, and some facts influenced me so much that I stopped drinking the next day. And for about 6 months now, I can't even look at alcohol, but my attitude about weed is completely the opposite. I believe that there is no dependence on weed, and it does not affect your health so badly therefore smoking a joint once a week will only improve your CNS condition


okay buddy i got a psychosis because of due to your advice


----------

